# coole T-Shirts - wo baykommt man welche ?



## Black Evil (19. Mai 2009)

Hi !
Könnt ihr mir mal sagen, wo man in Deutschland richtig coole T-Shirts bekommt ? 
Ein amerikanischer Bekannter behauptet, dies sei in D nicht möglich - wir hätten hier nur "Hello Kitty-TShirts".


In etwas soetwas - außer, dass die besten Motive nicht zu bekommen sind...


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2009)

Schonmal den lokalen Skateshop besucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (19. Mai 2009)

C&a?


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2009)

und bitte was spricht gegen hello kitty?!


----------



## Vash (19. Mai 2009)

So unrecht hat er nicht =P. Skatershops z.B. Adrenalin ham als tolle Sachen unter anderem auch Bikerartikel FOX-SHirts etc... oder auf was für ne Schiene willst du mit "cool"...


----------



## daskn (19. Mai 2009)

Sowas wie die Miami Ink Shirts gibts bei EMP.


----------



## nosaint77 (19. Mai 2009)

jeder deutsche mit nem kuehlschrank kann dir coole t-shirts machen.


----------



## Saimon93 (19. Mai 2009)

Für mich gibts die besten T-Shirts noch immer bei Raynec


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Mai 2009)

ich mag nur assos-t-shirts.


----------



## Black Evil (20. Mai 2009)

Also das sind für mich coole T-Shirts. Zufälligerweise jetzt von Miami-Ink. Sind aber beide nicht zu bekommen bzw. ausverkauft.
Alle anderen Motive sind eher so Kompromisse.


----------



## polo (20. Mai 2009)

ist das retro, oder hat sich im skatedesign seit den 80ern nix getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (20. Mai 2009)

Miami Ink hat wenig mit Skaten zu tun Schlaumeier... kannst ruhig zugeben, dass du die Shirts auch cool findest. Zumindest tun es wohl viele andere, sonst wären sie wohl nicht ausverkauft.


----------



## polo (20. Mai 2009)

1. keine ahnung, womit die was zu tun haben, sieht aber alles aus wie der 80er mike mcgill / powell peralta kram.
2. wenn viele das cool finden, das ist es nicht cool, sondern längst has been.


----------



## dubbel (20. Mai 2009)

du stehst auch mehr auf hello kitty, oder?


----------



## polo (20. Mai 2009)

nur solange es nicht cool ist.


----------



## yellow_ö (20. Mai 2009)

aber Recht hat er schon, der Polo  

scheck Dir doch maln Skateshop, oder frag ein paar Skater ...
Weil Baumwollshirt = egal woher
Primal bietet auch vieles in Baumwolle an,
Pirate, 
totenköpfe findest sogar beim Gwand in Musikshops
kukusumusu,
Cyberdog,
Withit
thinkgeek
.
.
.
und hier bei uns schießen so "shops" wo Du aus fertigen (& sogar eigene Designs) auswählen kannst und das wird recht professionell aufgebügelt.
Vorteil bei denen ist, dass die Qualität der Shirts richtig gut ist - während bei uns fast alles in normalen Bekleidungsgeschäften lächerlich mies ist, besonders wennst mal aus Übersee Shirts bestellt hast. Da sind die wirklich viel besser.


----------



## dubbel (20. Mai 2009)

"Übersee" in welche richtung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (20. Mai 2009)

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...47.821223,12.481842&spn=0.175888,0.32547&z=12


----------



## Black Evil (20. Mai 2009)

Wir sind hier nicht im KTWR ! Ihr Spezialisten habt doch euer Forum in dem ihr alles totspamen könnt...


----------



## dubbel (20. Mai 2009)

andererseits ist das hier ein beikforum. 
habt ihr spezialisten kein eigenes forum für fehlgeleitete farbenblinde skatermode-design-verleugner?


----------



## Saimon93 (21. Mai 2009)

Fox hat aber auch stylische streetwear T-Shirts.


http://www.foxracing.de/produkte/sw/guys/tshirts.html







Verkaufe neue 'Seasons' Cap (grey) von 'The Collective'. Größe L


----------



## VeilSide (21. Mai 2009)

E M P wurde ja schon genannt.
dann gibts noch Nuclear Blast

Google spuckt auf jeden Fall auch ne Menge aus.

Markus Meyer hat ebenfalls einige Shirts, die relativ hochwertig aussehen und in die Richtung gehen. Müsste aber auch bei EMP zu kaufen sein.


----------



## Black Evil (17. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute, ich hab jetzt mehrere US-Shops gefunden, wo man recht schikce Shirts bekommt. Allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit den Größen. Auf der Homepage von Deville sind bei den Detail-Beschreibungen solche Maßtabellen zu sehen, wo die Brustweite und die Länge des Shirts der jeweiligen Größe steht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich um "inch"-Maße handelt, was lt.Wiki einen Umrechnungsfaktor von 2,54 für cm entspräche. Somit hätte aber ein T-Shirt in XXL von Deville eine Breite von 66 cm und eine Länge von 80 cm (!!). Das kann doch unmöglich angehen, oder ?? Wenn das Shirt wirklich 80 cm hätte, ginge es mir ja bis zu den Knien......

Was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## polo (18. Juni 2009)

du bist zu dick?


----------



## Black Evil (18. Juni 2009)

....oh, wie cool du bist !


----------



## polo (18. Juni 2009)

wenn du einen umfang von >120cm beim tshirt brauchst, aber nicht die entsprechende länge von 80cm, dann bist du offensichtlich breiter als länger.


----------



## pseudosportler (18. Juni 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Was mache ich falsch ?



Du nutzt deine Grauen Zellen nicht, das Shirt ist wen es auf den Bügel hängt vieleicht 80cm lang, aber wen du es anziehst wird es kürzer.
Da du ein Shirt in XXL brauchst bist du entweder groß, dann sind 80 cm OK von der länge oder du bist breit/dick, dann wirt ja auch etwas Stoff in der Tiefe benötigt was die länge reduziert.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (18. Juni 2009)

Es geht nur darum : Wenn ich hier in D ein T-Shirt kaufe, dann passen mir immer XXL am besten. Meine Statur ist noch im Rahmen - 100kg bei 1,85m. Wenn ich jetzt eines meiner Shirts mit denen von dem Online-Shop vergleiche, dann kommt das garnicht hin. Deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass etwas mit meiner Umrechnung nicht stimmt. Könnt ihr mir denn bestätigen, dass ich richtig rechne ? (1 inch = 2,54cm) Eine andere Maßeinheit als inch wird das dort auf der Seite doch wohl nicht sein, oder ?


XXL scheint also in USA nicht das Gleiche zu sein wie bei uns. Ich dachte das wäre so...


----------



## polo (18. Juni 2009)

1 inch = 2,54cm = 1 zoll.
die maße sind doch gar nicht ungewöhnlich: http://www.ruppert-werbung.de/page1-MASSTABELLE.htm oder http://www.underground-store.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=6&Itemid=13


----------



## Fhal (18. Juni 2009)

Amerikaner sind einfach viel dicker als wir Europäer, deswegen sind bei den "oversized" Artikel wirklich BIG. Daher immer die konkreten Maße anschauen, diese M-, L-, XL-Angaben sind totaler Schmu.


----------



## Black Evil (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn, dann bestell ich da natÃ¼rlich gleich >10 Shirts, damit sich dass mit den Versandkosten auch noch lohnt. Ich mÃ¶chte alles in allem bei ca. 25 â¬ pro Shirt zu liegen kommen. Hat vieleicht noch jemand Interesse ? (Sammelbestellung)

Das metrische System ist soviel praktischer und einleuchtender. Ein Jammer, dass man es nicht weltweit nutzt. Ich frage mich, wie der Amerikaner das wohl im technischen Bereich umsetzt. Bei uns im Maschinenbau bemisst man ja zB Passungen in hundertstel- und tausendstel-Millimeter. Ich frage mich, wie die Amis das bei einem so grobem MaÃ wie inch (=2,54cm) Ã¼berhaupt handeln...


----------



## pseudosportler (18. Juni 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Das metrische System ist soviel praktischer und einleuchtender. Ein Jammer, dass man es nicht weltweit nutzt. Ich frage mich, wie der Amerikaner das wohl im technischen Bereich umsetzt. Bei uns im Maschinenbau bemisst man ja zB Passungen in hundertstel- und tausendstel-Millimeter. Ich frage mich, wie die Amis das bei einem so grobem Maß wie inch (=2,54cm) überhaupt handeln...



Das selbe werden die Leute mit den Zoll/Inch angaben über unser System sagen.
Ob ich jetzt 25,4mm oder 1" sage/schreibe ist doch Wurst, man kann ja auch 1,23456" oder 31,467824mm schreiben, Problematisch wird es nur wen Zeichnungsangabe und Scala auf den Meßmittel unterschiedliche Maßeinheiten haben, dann heißt es umrechnen, oder Angaben mit Bruch, z.B. 1 1/8", kommt dir das bekannt vor .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## crannY (18. Juni 2009)

Hey Evil, schau mal hier: http://www.imperial-clothing.com/shop/

Da kriegste Shirts von den Amis und den Tommies die's hier eig. nich zu kaufen gibt. Da sind auch nen paar unsoftere Motive druff  Sind aber auch ein paar GaylordEmo Marken dabei, also aufpassen


----------



## jk197 (18. Juni 2009)

Also für Biker wär das hier was würd ich sagen:

http://www.ruffneck-extreme-wear.de


----------



## gabarinza (18. Juni 2009)

Nachdem die Amerikaner im Schnitt nun mal etwas voluminöser sind als die Leute hierzulande ist meine Erfahrung daß die hinter L, XL usw einfach andere Größen meinen.
Meine Erfahrung ist, daß es um etwa eine Größenordnung verschoben ist. Soll heissen.
Wenns für den europ. Markt produziert wurde passt mir XL, wenns für den US-Markt sein soll isses L.

Manche Klamotten amerik. Hersteller gibts bis zu XXXXL. Weiß ich, braucht nämlich ein Mitarbeiter von mir.


----------



## Black Evil (18. Juni 2009)

Also ohne hintergründige Erkrankung kann sich doch keiner so fett fressen, dass man T-Shirts von fast 1m Breite benötigt. Was ich damit meine ist, es kann doch unmöglich so viele dermaßen dicke Leute in USA geben, dass die so große Größen anbieten. Soll heißen, nur mit Fressen bekommt man dass doch garnicht hin so fett zu werden.

Aber schön zu hören, dass ihr ähnlich Erfahrungen mit Kleidergrößen habt. Dann heißt dass wohl, ich habe mich nicht versehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabarinza (20. Juni 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Also ohne hintergründige Erkrankung kann sich doch keiner so fett fressen, dass man T-Shirts von fast 1m Breite benötigt. Was ich damit meine ist, es kann doch unmöglich so viele dermaßen dicke Leute in USA geben, dass die so große Größen anbieten. Soll heißen, nur mit Fressen bekommt man dass doch garnicht hin so fett zu werden.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Und ob mein Freund. Viel und vor allem das falsche Essen und dazu 0,0 Bewegung. Mein Mitarbeiter (32 J.) hat mir erst gestern erzählt daß er nun die 170Kg (bei ca. 1,90m) Marke überschritten hat und jetzt dringend was machen müsse. Er will sich nun operativ etwas am Magen machen lassen.
> ...


----------



## CSB (20. Juni 2009)

http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/


----------



## Onur-9O (21. Juni 2009)

also ich finde coole tshirts kriegt man hier
http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/Bekleidung/T-Shirts:::3_20.html
http://www.3dsupply.de/shop/
http://www.gorillatshirts.com/cgi-b...ml=50/tf=times_ordered/to=nr.html?id=JqUyvExz


----------



## dkc-live (17. September 2009)

bei ed hardy bekommst du welche.
aber die von dir geposteten sehen ******* aus


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (17. September 2009)

Ed Hardy ist doch mittlerweile schon wieder sowas von out. Schön waren die eh nie, aber seit sowieso jeder mit den fakes vom Schwarzmarkt rumläuft (die genauso aussehen) haben das nur noch - entschuldigung - Assis an!


----------



## dkc-live (17. September 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Ed Hardy ist doch mittlerweile schon wieder sowas von out. Schön waren die eh nie, aber seit sowieso jeder mit den fakes vom Schwarzmarkt rumläuft (die genauso aussehen) haben das nur noch - entschuldigung - Assis an!


du hast die ironie übersehen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (18. September 2009)

dank ed hardy erkenn ich idioten sofort ...


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (18. September 2009)

Seltsam, normalerweise bin ich die ironischste Person, die ich kenne^^ Aber übers Internet und so furztrocken geht sogar die beste Ironie an mir vorbei! xDD

Was man Christian Audigier (so heisst der Typ glaub ich, der Ed Hardy macht) lassen muss ist seine andere Collection "SMET". Die Shirts sehen vollkommen anders aus. Damit könnte ich mich schon anfreunden, aber DER PREIS! Da spinnen sie einfach...

Coole Shirts gibts auch von Amplified, sind zwar KULT-Bandshirts, aber auf vintage gemacht...preislich noch human^^


----------



## dkc-live (18. September 2009)

85 euro im netz für ein shirt -.-

ist was für die prollazubis bei uns im ort die ihre ganze lehrlingskohle in klamotten stecken und bei mutti wohnen.


----------



## Lara1001 (20. November 2009)

Hallo !

Schau mal Hier http://www.jezzy.de würdst du vielleicht fündig


----------



## Black Evil (20. November 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> dank ed hardy erkenn ich idioten sofort ...



La Martina ist auch so eine Marke...als Kerl ein Hemd tragen wo Martina drauf steht...also echt :kotz:


----------



## lepierre (21. November 2009)

only bandshirts! oder shirts von cleptomanicx aus der lousy living collection


----------



## farbenfroh (21. November 2009)

lafraise
monsieurpoulet

beste!


----------



## John 117 (25. November 2009)

Suche auch ein paar neue. Hier im Forum hat vor ein paar Tagen jemand etwas über einen Laden auf Hawaii gepostet. Mit HP-Link. Finde auch über die Suche-Funktion nichts mehr. Weiss einer mehr?


----------



## Black Evil (26. November 2009)

...ich kenne den Hang Loose Shop. Das ist aber sicher nicht das was du meinst.

Es sieht tatsächlich so aus, als ob es in D schwer ist, coole Shirts zu bekommen.


----------



## fone (26. November 2009)

bevor ich weiterlese: ich bin zum ersten mal im bekleidungsforum... und dann gleich so ein knaller-thread! superspitze! danke 

na doll, nach der ersten seite kam nix vernünftiges mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John 117 (26. November 2009)

@Evil, ne das war´s nicht. Trotzdem danke, die haben auch ein paar schöne Shirts.


----------



## Levty (26. November 2009)

Bei dem Threadtitel sollte der Threadsteller lieber in einen Duden investieren.


----------



## Lynus (26. November 2009)

Um beim Thema zu bleiben: 

www.riotcreatons.com


----------



## reech (1. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es irgendwelche Shirts mit der Aufschrift

Shut up and Ride 

oder sowas?


----------



## Black Evil (1. Dezember 2009)

Neee, aber welche mit "f*ck of and die" !


----------



## tp_two (13. Mai 2010)

www.rocksau-onlinestore.com


----------



## Sport (13. Mai 2010)

Es soll natürlich jeder tragen was ihm gefällt, aber:

Ich bin der Meinung, dass abseits vom Sport (ich denke, darum geht es bei Baumwollshirts) T-Shirts bei erwachsenen Männern ein No-Go sind.

Es geht nichts über klassische Herrenhemden! Aber bitte nicht die deutschen Spießerhemden von Eterna, Olymp und Co! 
Die Engländer wissen, wie Hemden auszusehen haben: Ohne Brusttasche, mit Umschlagmanschette und für uns Junge in Slim Fit!

Man muss sich doch nicht extra "schlecht" anziehen, nur weil die breite Masse dies bevorzugt. Früher liefen wir deutsche mit Socken, Sandalen und Kurzarmhemd herum. Heute sind Chucks, ausgefranste Jeans und bedruckte T-Shirts das Erkennungszeichen der spießigen Deutschen.^^


----------



## BaronAlex (13. Mai 2010)

reech schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Shirts mit der Aufschrift
> 
> Shut up and Ride
> 
> oder sowas?


Fourasses


----------

